# River Bottom Outdoors 3-D /  01-31 /Smack talk starts HERE !!



## passthru24

Ok guys can't wait to see everyone Sunday and looking forward to seeing New faces as well,,,Here is the offical Smack talking thread, So lets get it going.

Here goes  Bring on the little pups cause they can't hang with the BIG DOGS,,,,


----------



## deerehauler

Hope your new bow can shoot for you cause lord knows you cant shoot! As for me I already know I cant ethier!


----------



## killitgrillit

deerehauler said:


> Hope your new bow can shoot for you cause lord knows you cant shoot! As for me I already know I cant ethier!



It don't matter if you can shoot, as long as you look good doing it.


----------



## deerehauler

killitgrillit said:


> It don't matter if you can shoot, as long as you look good doing it.



WEll I may look good but as for Passthru well I will just leave it at that


----------



## tony32

looking good is 97 percent of the game right


----------



## passthru24

*Deerehauler who?*

Well I know who looks like a DOT worker  lol a goober with ears,,,,Bring it on guys cause I got some Blue Smoke for you this year...


----------



## deerehauler

Looking good is the main part and we will look good this year I promise that.


----------



## passthru24

*Bring it on ,,,*

Hey deerehauler you still shooting that blow-tech,,,
Come on over to the real archery equipment,,Go Darton


----------



## passthru24

*Looking Good at RBO*

I will say this,,deerehauler you will have us looking good and sharp...Thanks for all the hard work..


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> Hey deerehauler you still shooting that blow-tech,,,
> Come on over to the real archery equipment,,Go Darton


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> I will say this,,deerehauler you will have us looking good and sharp...Thanks for all the hard work..



Hard work it does take alot to poolish up some of yall


----------



## passthru24

*Come On*

I'll make you a sweet deal on one if you can muster up the courage to shoot a real bow,,,Come On you can do it,,,


----------



## passthru24

*Where's Rip*

Can't believe rip steel has not got in on this yet,,,SCARED,,,


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> Can't believe rip steel has not got in on this yet,,,SCARED,,,



Might be scared some one will bring up about showin his rear end!


----------



## passthru24

*Here He is,,,*

Ok guys here he is ,,,,Blue Smoke,,,Looking Good, Better Pics coming later.


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> Ok guys here he is ,,,,Blue Smoke,,,Looking Good, Better Pics coming later.



Dont lie I saw you push all them arrows into the target by hand!


----------



## killitgrillit

I got my bow ready, I call her my pink passion


----------



## deerehauler

killitgrillit said:


> I got my bow ready, I call her my pink passion



nice. Those tip so you dont hurt yourself?


----------



## passthru24

*Go Girl,,,lol*

Hey you'd still miss the iron buck,, but at least your arrow might stick


----------



## passthru24

*Jealous*

deerehauler is jealous cause it will still out shoot that blow-tech,,,


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> deerehauler is jealous cause it will still out shoot that blow-tech,,,



It wont out shoot the mighty bowtech in some that can shoot hands but yep it will out shoot my sorry shooting


----------



## passthru24

We'll get you there when you come over to the dark side and Smoke up and get Darton speed...


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> We'll get you there when you come over to the dark side and Smoke up and get Darton speed...



You better just rest up old man! Dont want it to be just me and killit settin and pullin targets by ourselfs agian. We already have enough other who just walk around and watch us set and pull


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

You River bottom boys better unite and get ready for a R.A.C invasion. We are coming by the truck loads and we are gonna shoot up all your targets and eat up all your food.


----------



## deerehauler

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> You River bottom boys better unite and get ready for a R.A.C invasion. We are coming by the truck loads and we are gonna shoot up all your targets and eat up all your food.



Glad to here yall will be bringing the crew! Its great to get togther with you fine folks!  Just make sure you get Hounddog to stop before he goes into Alabama this time.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

Yes sir you know we feel the same about you fine folks and the great course you got over there.I think it would be good for everyone to come out and experience the good times at a River Bottom shoot but especially the people planning on going to Gainesville FL. ASA the following friday.And as for Hound dog you would think with a name like that he would be good at finding a place.


----------



## deerehauler

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Yes sir you know we feel the same about you fine folks and the great course you got over there.I think it would be good for everyone to come out and experience the good times at a River Bottom shoot but especially the people planning on going to Gainesville FL. ASA the following friday.And as for Hound dog you would think with a name like that he would be good at finding a place.



Thats what we told him the day he passed it up!


----------



## hound dog

Yall can bite me.


----------



## badcompany

What do you say about a little competition? RAC vs. Riverbottoms. Tell me who you have shooting each class and we will try and pair them up with a RAC member. The winner of the most classes rules!

Hows that for some SMACK


----------



## Hunterrs

I will be shooting open trophy and I am in.


----------



## hound dog

badcompany said:


> What do you say about a little competition? RAC vs. Riverbottoms. Tell me who you have shooting each class and we will try and pair them up with a RAC member. The winner of the most classes rules!
> 
> Hows that for some SMACK



O snap. Come get u some


----------



## 14 KING

It should be an easy win for riverbottoms!


----------



## killitgrillit

I'am shooting NovaPro class.
 I don't think RAC has anybody that good to shoot in my class.


----------



## badcompany

You have us on that one.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

It dont just have to be about RAC and River bottom any club or crew that wants to show up and represent there colors come on out this sunday.You Alabama boys are welcome to.Just assemble your warparty and show up for the battle at River bottom and when the dust settles win or lose you can still say you were there.So bring your bows and your mouths and come on out this weekend for a good time down in Franklin Ga.


----------



## hound dog

badcompany said:


> You have us on that one.



I think your son Cory can take him. LOL


----------



## Big John

"IF" I make it I will let Hunterrs try to beat me


----------



## killitgrillit

*I'am ready*

Ya'll bring your A game, I'am ready.


----------



## deerehauler

killitgrillit said:


> Ya'll bring your A game, I'am ready.



You better shoot over a 200 I already got my card filled out


----------



## tony32

deerehauler said:


> Glad to here yall will be bringing the crew! Its great to get togther with you fine folks!  Just make sure you get Hounddog to stop before he goes into Alabama this time.



yeah he is the only dog i know with no sense of direction


----------



## hound dog

alphamaxtony32 said:


> yeah he is the only dog i know with no sense of direction



If u want some u can get some too.


----------



## Hunterrs

Big John said:


> "IF" I make it I will let Hunterrs try to beat me



No reason to lash out John.


----------



## deerehauler

Boy hound dog you get lost once and we I mean they dont let you live it down


----------



## tony32

hound dog said:


> If u want some u can get some too.


im coming fer ya my dog


----------



## bowtie

he uses a loaf of bread everytime he goes somewhere


----------



## tony32

bowtie said:


> he uses a loaf of bread everytime he goes somewhere


----------



## badcompany

killitgrillit said:


> Ya'll bring your A game, I'am ready.



Y'all got it all wrong. You gotta shoot all together. Can you handle the smack that will be slung around. You know its going to be a hoot


----------



## badcompany

Big John said:


> "IF" I make it I will let Hunterrs try to beat me



I think someone wants in. Bring it on down to the bottoms, we will teach you how to shoot and you can show us how to "tech"


----------



## tony32

you know badcompany they are still thinking about last year when we came down there and took ALL their trophies ....all their trophys


----------



## badcompany

I will let them keep the trophy, they will just have to acknowledge who is the best.

Still nothing from the top dog of the bottoms. Either he's shying away, or laying a trap for me and the gang. Probably the later.


----------



## tony32

badcompany said:


> I will let them keep the trophy, they will just have to acknowledge who is the best.
> 
> Still nothing from the top dog of the bottoms. Either he's shying away, or laying a trap for me and the gang. Probably the later.



skeered


----------



## countrytime

Man is it getting good now or what???????lol Party time....


----------



## deerehauler

Big John said:


> I like it!!!



Dang I like that you did a good job on that flyer


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

I like that John your the man no matter what hunterrs says.


----------



## Big John

*RAC Vs RBO*

How's this?


----------



## deerehauler

Big John said:


> How's this?


----------



## hound dog

Big John said:


> How's this?



Let's get ready to rumble.  Ding ding ding.  LOL


----------



## badcompany

Thats cool. John has many talents.


----------



## tony32

i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowtie

got a class for a shooter that hasn't shot any since last yeari need a little coaching


----------



## bowtie

we need a third party to set the course....i know how them river bottom boys like to cheat


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

Bowtie you can take them boys even if they know the distance of every target.


----------



## tony32

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Bowtie you can take them boys even if they know the distance of every target.


todd you and i both know robbie is ..........SKEERED


----------



## fatduckboy

well you see the River Bottom boys haven't seen me or even heard of me. What if I showed up with the black and green Z7. All h%*^ would break loose. hey you never know. 















Just kidding guys I have to work at the store wish i could join yall oh well


----------



## badcompany

Im sure you gotta work...... thought your off days were Sun and Mon


----------



## fatduckboy

they were now it thurs and sun but the big dog is not working so i have to work on sun


----------



## tony32

wade is just looking for a excuse scott thats what it seems to me


----------



## killitgrillit

Their  looking for excuses  and backing out, must be skeered????????


----------



## hound dog

Man I can't wait to kick some River Bottom's bottoms. LOL


----------



## hayseedpaddy

I may have to try and make it.  I will have to shoot fast.   Anybody game for a speed round of 3d.


----------



## badcompany

killitgrillit said:


> Their  looking for excuses  and backing out, must be skeered????????



No one here backing out. I even have some new shooters coming down with me.


----------



## deerehauler

badcompany said:


> No one here backing out. I even have some new shooters coming down with me.



I hope they like getting a whoopin!


----------



## tony32

deerehauler said:


> I hope they like getting a whoopin!



we will see who hangs their heads when the dust settles .....its going to be worse then the shoot out at the ok corral ...yall can just call me doc [ im your hucklberry]


----------



## hound dog

alphamaxtony32 said:


> we will see who hangs their heads when the dust settles .....its going to be worse then the shoot out at the ok corral ...yall can just call me doc [ im your hucklberry]



lol


----------



## killitgrillit

alphamaxtony32 said:


> we will see who hangs their heads when the dust settles .....its going to be worse then the shoot out at the ok corral ...yall can just call me doc [ im your hucklberry]



Well just be sure Hound Dog isn't wearing his bustle so when ya'll get beat you can make a quick get away.


----------



## tony32

:





killitgrillit said:


> Well just be sure Hound Dog isn't wearing his bustle so when ya'll get beat you can make a quick get away.



hey yall when RAC gets threw with the river bottom boys its going to look like the after math of the alamo when it was invaded::


----------



## killitgrillit

alphamaxtony32 said:


> :
> 
> hey yall when RAC gets threw with the river bottom boys its going to look like the after math of the alamo when it was invaded::



 So what you are saying is that all the Amigo's from RAC are coming


----------



## tony32

killitgrillit said:


> So what you are saying is that all the Amigo's from RAC are coming



adios en vaya condios!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

killitgrillit said:


> Their  looking for excuses  and backing out, must be skeered????????


"Skeered" let me tell you something R.A.C shooters will be coming in a convoy so long that we will probably need a police escort and when the last truck load pulls in your parking lot the river bottom boys are gonna be so skeered that even your 3-D targets are gonna run away.


----------



## tony32

you know todd they may as well go on and find em a rock to get under they gonna need it!!! All jokes aside i am truly going crazy waiting on sunday , guys i cant wait yall always have a great shoot i know this year is going to be no less then exceptional


----------



## passthru24

Ok,someone wrote in that they haven't heard from the top dog at the bottoms,,,well let me just say that I'll let my Bue Smoke Darton do my talking,,,and you got to bring some to get some,,,,


----------



## hound dog

passthru24 said:


> Ok,someone wrote in that they haven't heard from the top dog at the bottoms,,,well let me just say that I'll let my Bue Smoke Darton do my talking,,,and you got to bring some to get some,,,,



Ok top dog take your pick. Bad company or The Hound Dog. Don't worry guys we got this one.


----------



## tony32

well looks like someone just woke the dog!!!!!!!


----------



## passthru24

Well you know I'll pick Badcompany cause I'm already the top dog not a hound dog,,, That would be like dropping down a class  especially in the k-9 world,, :


----------



## passthru24

Yea Tony they woke me up,,,but some times you should let sleeping dog lie,,,


----------



## codzilla86

me and my buddies are coming down from carrollton to represent ourselves  don't be surprised if by the end of the day ever last one of yall are hangin your heads! rac or river bottom boys!


----------



## killitgrillit

Like they say, if you can't run with the big dogs!!!!
Stay on the porch with the HOUND DOG!!!


----------



## killitgrillit

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> "Skeered" let me tell you something R.A.C shooters will be coming in a convoy so long that we will probably need a police escort and when the last truck load pulls in your parking lot the river bottom boys are gonna be so skeered that even your 3-D targets are gonna run away.



The convoy may be a good thing for Hound Dog, he might find his way here this time


----------



## badcompany

Alright! I have finally been called out. Now I am excited about coming. Thought it was going to take some serious smack to get Passthru involved. Im going to put me a bow together tomorrow just for you passthru, see how I can handle a bue bow. Just what is a bue bow anyway? Never mind, i will find out Sunday.


----------



## passthru24

Hey killitgrillit someone must have helped hound dog up there cause I know he didn't jump that high,, 
 Ok bad company I'm ready, and the blue bow is my new Darton and he is smoking,,


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

codzilla86 said:


> me and my buddies are coming down from carrollton to represent ourselves  don't be surprised if by the end of the day ever last one of yall are hangin your heads! rac or river bottom boys!


Thats what i wanna hear glad to see the carrollton boys have a set on them.Come on down here and set us all straight.Anyone else think they got what it takes then chime on in let us hear from you!


----------



## killitgrillit

Instead of bringing a convoy, why don't ya'll just bring the R.A.C. limo


----------



## killitgrillit

codzilla86 said:


> me and my buddies are coming down from carrollton to represent ourselves  don't be surprised if by the end of the day ever last one of yall are hangin your heads! rac or river bottom boys!



Finally gonna get some decent folks and decent shooters


----------



## passthru24

Ooooo the C town boys are coming to,,Good glad to see you guys are going to try and jump in the fire  killitgrillit tell rac they can go by and pick up the C-town boys,, Hey where does hound dog ride ? I didn't see his box on back


----------



## hound dog

killitgrillit said:


> Like they say, if you can't run with the big dogs!!!!
> Stay on the porch with the HOUND DOG!!!




Cool pic. that is my dad on the left and uncle Jon and me.


----------



## tony32

they think they got it all figured out dont they! we all gonna bring the heat and a ladder so hound dog can get off that dang porch


----------



## passthru24

Hey codzilla you going to pick up rip steele ? You better not if you want to keep your score up,,


----------



## hound dog

We will see we will see that is all I got to say.


----------



## passthru24

Thats a good pic hound dog,,seriously good pic. Hey Toney going to help you off the porch so maybe he can help you shoot too,,,lol,,,


----------



## tony32

them soggy bottom boys done got in the smack talk now .....dont matter wont help


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

killitgrillit said:


> Instead of bringing a convoy, why don't ya'll just bring the R.A.C. limo


Im still laughing about that pic.


----------



## tony32

why you laughing looks like something you would build Todd!!!!!


----------



## passthru24

Hey tell them RAC guys to leave the 4-wheelers at home this time


----------



## tony32

passthru24 said:


> Hey tell them RAC guys to leave the 4-wheelers at home this time
> 
> View attachment 459557



you followed me to my land this year didnt ...how else would you get that pic of me and my 4wheeler


----------



## passthru24

Yea, and that was a great place to hunt Tony,,,can I get a ride next time ?


----------



## deerehauler

hound dog said:


> Ok top dog take your pick. Bad company or The Hound Dog. Don't worry guys we got this one.



You should pick hound dog! Least he would find his way to the targets with someones help!!


----------



## tony32

passthru24 said:


> Yea, and that was a great place to hunt Tony,,,can I get a ride next time ?


yeah you can ride in the back of the car with my atv


----------



## passthru24

Nobody smack talking ?? everyone go to bed or trying to think of something to say,,


----------



## tony32

well middle georgia sportsman is still messed up on those pics yall got posted


----------



## passthru24

alphamaxtony32 said:


> yeah you can ride in the back of the car with my atv



Hey can I ride on the atv, cause it sure would save me on gas,,,  I promise to not take my bow while riding


----------



## hound dog

Yall can kiss my Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  LOL


----------



## hound dog

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## passthru24

Goodness have we done tee teed someone off,, such a fowel mouth,,,hehe  
Tony close your ears, you and deerehauler don't need to hear that type stuff,,


----------



## hound dog

alphamaxtony32 said:


> why you laughing looks like something you would build Todd!!!!!



I liked it the g ride.


----------



## passthru24

Darn it seems I'm all alone here smack talking to myself,,lol,,The big dog woke up and everyone ran,,


----------



## Big John

I don't run!!!!!!!


----------



## Big John

You got mail


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

passthru24 said:


> Darn it seems I'm all alone here smack talking to myself,,lol,,The big dog woke up and everyone ran,,


I have to admit the river bottom boys done wipped us in the smack talk.


----------



## Cyberone

yall keep the smack going cause yall are gonna be surprised when you see who shows up.  Dont forget about the rest of us.  Yall talk a good game but can you back it up?


----------



## passthru24

Hey cyberone we're not afraid of who shows up cause we can shoot with the best of them,,,the rac or rbo gang will just hand out the beat'uns as they come on down ,,,,


----------



## deerehauler

Yall just bring your A game cause I dont want to hear oh the coarse was to hard thats why I didnt shoot good!


----------



## killitgrillit

Here's a pic of hound dog on his ride back home after a severe beating sunday


----------



## killitgrillit

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Im still laughing about that pic.



Looks almost as good as the boat you just finished up.


----------



## Cyberone

we will see when the dust settles on Sunday afternoon.   Just remember two things "Make sure that is what you want to do and dont get mad when it is over."


----------



## passthru24

We don't get mad,,,we have fun when we hand out the butt whippins,,,   bring it ,, to get it,,


----------



## coonhuntin_horseridin_gal

passthru24 said:


> Ok guys here he is ,,,,Blue Smoke,,,Looking Good, Better Pics coming later.



quit showin  pics of how well DON shoots!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## deerehauler

coonhuntin_horseridin_gal said:


> quit showin  pics of how well DON shoots!!!!!! hahaha



SHe knows you pretty well Passthru!


----------



## passthru24

Don't make start shooting at afew pony's,,,,


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> Don't make start shooting at afew pony's,,,,



Iwould say they are pretty safe if you are doing the shootin!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

killitgrillit said:


> Looks almost as good as the boat you just finished up.


That is the boat i just finished.


----------



## passthru24

Hey Justin remember I can out shoot you with your bow,,


----------



## passthru24

RBO and Rac may have to watch out someone from Southern Shooters may come up,,,Ooooooooh


----------



## deerehauler

See yall sunday were we will continue the Smack talk


----------



## hound dog

passthru24 said:


> Darn it seems I'm all alone here smack talking to myself,,lol,,The big dog woke up and everyone ran,,



Don't worry some of had to go to bed. We are still here and still coming and going blow it out. We are all going to be moved up after ths shoot. LOL


----------



## tony32

we may have got quite last night but we will be back ....it scared me when hound dog lost his mind terets took him over!!!!                                             lol


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

I can't believe we haven't heard anything out the 12pt,8pt and Yamasee creek shooters.And where are all the open money shooters?Must be laying low!Yall feel free to jump in at anytime.


----------



## codzilla86

the only way them bottom boys will win is it someone holds a spot light on the ten ring while they shoot seein as how that is how they r used to shooting things down in heard county!


----------



## Big John

*Sign*

This thing has got  BIG!!! I was driving down the road and looked up here is what was there. Sorry its not clear Cell Phone Pics are not the best...


----------



## deerehauler

codzilla86 said:


> the only way them bottom boys will win is it someone holds a spot light on the ten ring while they shoot seein as how that is how they r used to shooting things down in heard county!



You are suppose to keep that quiet!


Big John said:


> This thing has got  BIG!!! I was driving down the road and looked up here is what was there. Sorry its not clear Cell Phone Pics are not the best...




Gotta go big for this show down!


----------



## Big John

*This is what rac said*

Mmmmm


----------



## tony32

Big John said:


> Mmmmm


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

Cyberone said:


> we will see when the dust settles on Sunday afternoon.   Just remember two things "Make sure that is what you want to do and dont get mad when it is over."


Did you shoot the two shoots at Yamasee creek and at Hilsmans earlier this month cause if so i probably done beat you three times already this month. so come get you some!!


----------



## badcompany

That is awesome Big John. I like it.


----------



## tony32

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Did you shoot the two shoots at Yamasee creek and at Hilsmans earlier this month cause if so i probably done beat you three times already this month. so come get you some!!



now now boys play nice!!!!


----------



## hound dog

RAC attack. We will blow the doors down o sorry they don't have doors down there where they live just a lento and if you are rich may be a shack.


----------



## Hunterrs

You RBO fellows are talking real big.
You can really TALK THE TALK
But can you WALK THE WALK?
RAC is gonna roll up strong
The RBO will be singing that same ole song
Who set this course, the targets are too long
My riser is cold, my teeth are chattering, something must be wrong

When the smoke settles and we see how many the 
RBO boys blanked

We will see who is king and who got SPANKED


At the end of the day it just won't matter
Great times will be had by all and lies will be told
We all know who's coming home with the gold



RAC4LIFE


----------



## Country_boy1990

passthru24 said:


> Hey Justin remember I can out shoot you with your bow,,



Not this year  i got me a new one! sorta resembles  the blue thingy you call a bow  cept its a recurve !!! gt me an olimpic stye recurve nw buddy its just been primitiveized so i can shoot at trad shoots but im thinkin of gettin sights n all for it so i can show you up! i.e. no more 60 yrd kill shoots on mtn lions!


----------



## deerehauler

HTime to set the targets


----------



## tony32

this just in rac is gettin prepared ......to beat the breaks off RBO ....the RBO boys are running they may even be hiding we will see let the countdown start.....here we come yall better practice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs

Smack talk is drying up, the date is approaching
Maybe RBO is in need of some coaching
Dont worry boys we will take it easy
We will take all the trophies and eat all your cheesy


----------



## deerehauler

Targets are set might bring some shoes u dont ming getting wet or dirty


----------



## Big John

That is good to know>>> It can not be a excuse. When I beat the break shoes off everyone.....


----------



## alligood729

Big John said:


> That is good to know>>> It can not be a excuse. When I beat the break shoes off everyone.....



Haha....good thing it's as far away from me as it is, plus church tomorrow......You won't beat the brakes off me big man.....  We will shoot together soon.....


----------



## killitgrillit

Alright boys ya better bring your "A" game. I just got done  shooting and came out with a 256 

Not the best I've done but not bad either.

 And by the way it might be a little muddy.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

killitgrillit said:


> Alright boys ya better bring your "A" game. I just got done  shooting and came out with a 256
> 
> Not the best I've done but not bad either.
> 
> And by the way it might be a little muddy.


Im not going to be able to make it cause my goats got out and there running all over the neighborhood terrorizing everyone it will probably take me all day to catch all of them they are some bad goats.


----------



## Hunterrs

killitgrillit said:


> Alright boys ya better bring your "A" game. I just got done  shooting and came out with a 256
> 
> Not the best I've done but not bad either.
> 
> And by the way it might be a little muddy.



Thats not a bad score for thirty targets.


----------



## hound dog

hunterrs said:


> thats not a bad score for thirty targets.



lol


----------



## deerehauler

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Im not going to be able to make it cause my goats got out and there running all over the neighborhood terrorizing everyone it will probably take me all day to catch all of them they are some bad goats.



looks like rac is already starting to get scared anfd back out. Next we will see a more say they hafta help round up goats


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

deerehauler said:


> looks like rac is already starting to get scared anfd back out. Next we will see a more say they hafta help round up goats


Man i could use some help i got goats running everywhere there on top of peoples car and eating up everyones lawns i dont know what to do.


----------



## badcompany

Practice Todd. Get the bow out early.


----------



## hound dog

badcompany said:


> Practice Todd. Get the bow out early.



U thinking the same as me. BBQ


----------



## passthru24

Ok the course is set and ready so come one, come all. Hope to see everyone tomorrow..Oh Yea, Good Luck


----------



## hound dog

passthru24 said:


> Ok the course is set and ready so come one, come all. Hope to see everyone tomorrow..Oh Yea, Good Luck



We will see u tomorrow Bro.


----------



## Hunterrs

Luck is for rabbits. We will be rounding up goats all over Franklin tomorrow.  All you will hear is RAC hollering::::

12!!!!

And administering one of these



And after its done we will be doing this



Cant wait for tomorrrow


----------



## deerehauler

Well today is the day yall get a whoopin. You can pick your cryin towdls up at the gate. Rac may wanna pick urp two.


----------



## killitgrillit

Let the beatings begin


----------



## Big John

*Big can*

Here is tha can Im bringing


----------



## tony32

TODAY IS THE DAY !!!!!! here is my prediction tony all 14s wins the whole dang thing!!!!! hound dog gets lost cant find the place ...... todd breaks down in the redneck limo.....: the rest is just a blur.....


----------



## 3darcher

Big John said:


> Here is tha can Im bringing



Let's see the can opener for that thing......


----------



## hound dog

RAC/1 and RBO/0 
Just so everyone knows RAC STOMPED a mud hole in RBO. Their will be a rematched at RBO's request on February 21st atRAC.

It was a great shoot with a bunch of great guys. See u soon. 

I think they had about 101 shooters wow great turn out.


----------



## rednekbowhunter

great shoot today,just what the doctor ordered for getting ready for fla for me .the columbus group really enjoyed it.the standing bear and the elk screwed me up too finish with a 198.always a good shot there.


----------



## deerehauler

hound dog said:


> RAC/1 and RBO/0
> Just so everyone knows RAC STOMPED a mud hole in RBO. Their will be a rematched at RBO's request on February 21st atRAC.
> 
> It was a great shoot with a bunch of great guys. See u soon.
> 
> I think they had about 101 shooters wow great turn out.



Rac was in full force we will revenge at rac on the 21. Thanks rac for the whoopin


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

Thanks RBO for giving us such a great course to shoot. And Thank you to the 101 shooters who showed up and put us in our place i think 100 of you beat me!! We will do it again on Feb-21 at the RAC shoot in williamson Ga where the RBO gang will get a chance for redemption.So put it on your calendars and lets make it a shoot to remember.CONGRATULATIONS!! to all the winners in every class


----------



## dhardegree

Enjoyed the shoot.  Shot about 4-5 yards hot on most targets.  Hoping that my yardage will come to me this week.  Plan on spending all week working on it.


----------



## badcompany

*where to begin*

one,two,three


----------



## badcompany

Great shoot guys. Got to see alot of familiar faces again.


----------



## MDL

*rbo shoot*

It was a lot of fun.. Will we get some scores posted tonight?? I wasn't able to stay til the end


----------



## codzilla86

where can i find the scores in each class? are they posted anywhere?


----------



## badcompany

not posted yet. they usually post them on here.


----------



## Big John

*Knockout*

knockout​


----------



## deerehauler

I really wanna thank everyone who was able to make it and make it another great shoot. Like to give a special thanks to a few special guest that were there. T bone from bone collectors it was awsome to meet you. Also thanks to Southern woods and water for the great door prizes and showing off the great new bow that is soon to be released. Rac guys it was a pleasure as always. All the new faces i sure hope to see yall agian.


----------



## deerehauler

Scores should post shortly.


----------



## passthru24

Score's are up !!!
Thanks for the whippin RAC,,,lol,,,Look forward to Feb. 21.


----------



## Hunterrs

Great shoot guys


----------



## tony32

man it was great now yall can start healing go lay on the porch and lick your wounds and maybe my prediction was just a little off on my shooting but we still kicked butt


----------



## passthru24

This time we'll get under the porch from that whippin but look for us to hand one back out on Feb. 21 @ RAC,, I see it coming ,,,lol,,,


----------



## bowtie

passthru24 said:


> This time we'll get under the porch from that whippin but look for us to hand one back out on Feb. 21 @ RAC,, I see it coming ,,,lol,,,



don't know how you can see anything with those black eyes ya'll recieved today....lol.....next time...our house...we will defend home court


----------



## Rip Steele

I think we all can see who had the highest score on the board


----------



## one3

*Sand Bag*



Rip Steele said:


> I think we all can see who had the highest score on the board



Now come on Rip?!.


----------



## USMCBowman

Great shoot....really enjoyed the layout.  Hope to have more of the Rock Ridge crew show up next time.


----------



## Aknaps21

Sweet!


----------

